# Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr Profis!
Da ich jetzt im Oktober meinen Angelschein mache und danach natürlich gleich loslegen möchte, bin ich gerade dabei mich mit ein paar Dingen auszurüsten. Ich würde zu Anfang gerne mit Wobblern losziehen und suche dafür eine *Rute *und *Rolle*, die für mich als Anfänger dazu passt. Die Rute und Rolle sollten kein Schund sein, so dass ich auch mehrere Jahre Spass daran haben werde. Aber im Grunde suche ich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, da ich sowohl am Main, als auch an altarmen des Mains, aber auch an Seen versuchen möchte, den ein oder anderen Räuber zu überlisten. Ich hab mir jetzt schon einige Wobbler besorgt, die ich hier kurz aufführen möchte, so dass Ihr ungefähr wisst, womit ich fischen gehen werde. Die Köder sind *Pointer 78DD, Pointer 78SP, Pointer 65DD, Pointer 65SP sowie real premium bait. *Weiterhin wäre es super zu erfahren was Ihr mir für eine *Schnur* dazu empfehlen würdet. Falls ihr der Meinung seid, dass ich jetzt totalen Schrott gekauft habe, dann sagt mir wenigstens warum. Aber ich denke dass sind Köder, die viele von Euch verwenden.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Marc


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Multirolle oder Stationärrolle?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Hallo Marc,

deine Wobbels sind schon mal ganz iO!
Auch bei der Beschreibung von deinen Gewässern kann man sich was vorstellen.#6

NUR, was heißt bei dir "hochwertig"???

Was möchtest du ausgeben?

Ein mittelharte 2,7m Spinnrute und eine 2500er Rolle mit einmal 0,10er Geflecht und einmal 0,25-0,27er Monoschnur sollte dir anfangs als deine Wollmilchsau gute Dienste tun!

Du kannst so eine Kombo für 100 Tacken erstehen, oder aber für den ganzen Kruscht das 5-8 fache bezahlen...


----------



## Squirrelina (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

also ich denke ohne genau zu wissen wieviel du ausgeben willst:

Prologic bushwacker in 2.58m und 10-40g wg und eine twin power fc 2500 oder 3000sfc ist eine super kombo an der man auch lange freude hat!!!

schnur eine power pro 10lb oder eine 14er spiderwire stealth code red und los gehts mit dem fische fangen!!


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> deine Wobbels sind schon mal ganz iO!
> Auch bei der Beschreibung von deinen Gewässern kann man sich was vorstellen.#6
> ...


 

Also ich dachte nicht an 500,-€ oder mehr, weil ich es wahrscheinlich gerade am Anfang noch nicht zu schätzen weiß.
Ich würde sagen dass das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmen sollte und ich eben die Combo nicht nach einer Saison wegschmeißen muss. Wäre eine Obergrenze von 200,-€ realistisch?


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Multirolle oder Stationärrolle?


 

Ich dachte eher an eine Stationärrolle, weil ich noch keine andere in der Hand hatte, aber für Empfehlungen bin ich offen.


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> also ich denke ohne genau zu wissen wieviel du ausgeben willst:
> 
> Prologic bushwacker in 2.58m und 10-40g wg und eine twin power fc 2500 oder 3000sfc ist eine super kombo an der man auch lange freude hat!!!
> 
> schnur eine power pro 10lb oder eine 14er spiderwire stealth code red und los gehts mit dem fische fangen!!


 

Danke für den Tip, die gefällt mir sehr gut, und in der Preisklasse wollte ich mich auch ungefähr bewegen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich würde dir diese Anfängerkombo empfehlen:

*Rute*

http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Spinnruten/Technium-DF-BX/Shimano-TECHNIUM-DF-BX-SPINNING-270-MH

*Rolle*

http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Angelrollen/Frontbremse/Shimano-TECHNIUM-3000-SFB

*Schnur*

http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p362_POWERLINE---GELB---0-12mm---150m.html

und

http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p202_FLUO---STAR---0-25mm---500m.html


Mit der Kombo bist du gut gerüstet für die meisten unserer Süßwasserfische. 
Du kannst damit spinnen und wobbeln oder auch leichtes Grund- und Posenfischen.


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich würde dir diese Anfängerkombo empfehlen:
> 
> *Rute*
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich auch sehr gut an, ist sogar noch ein wenig günstiger. Was sagst Du zur Empfehlung Deiner Vorrednerin?


----------



## Kotzi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

spro red arc 1300
und ne sportex black stream mit 2.70 und 40 gramm wurfgewicht


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Das mußt du ganz allein für dich entscheiden.

Ich bin eher der Oldschoolspinnrutenliebhaber und stehe auf echte Korkgriffe.
Auch gar zu schnell und brettig muss eine Rute bei mir nicht unbedingt sein.
So ne schnelle Rute hat zwar auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber eine Allroundspinne ist meines Erachtens eher Medium.

Genau so ist's dann auch mit den Rollen.
Twin Power, Calida und wie sie nicht alle heißen im >150€ Bereich laufen zwar wirklich ganz gut.
Aber ne Rolle so um die 100 Eus tut's auch und läuft nur unwesentlich schlechter.

Und keine Angst, wenn du mit dem Spinnen auf Raubfisch anfängst, dann wirst du eh irgendwann zum Tackle Fetischist! 
Der Eine mehr, der Andere weniger!!!
Es heißt nicht umsonst _*Spinn*_angeln.|rolleyes


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Wohl wahr. 
Sind wir nicht alle etwas Bluna????
Ich persönlich habe eine Spro Passion MegaJig 20 - 70 Gramm Wurfgewicht
und ne 40er RedArc als meine erste richtige Spinncombo gehabt und kann eigentlich nur Gutes darüber sagen.
Die Rute wie auch die Rolle haben schon einiges hinter sich und finden auch immernoch Anwendung.
Zumal das optische Finish der Rute grandios ist. Schöner geht es fast nicht mehr.


----------



## stichling-hunter (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Profis!...gerne mit Wobblern losziehen...Die Köder sind *Pointer 78DD, Pointer 78SP, Pointer 65DD, Pointer 65SP ... *


Alles Köder zum twitchen!
Wieso werden hier dann 2,60m und 2,70m lange Spinruten empfohlen? |kopfkrat |uhoh:
wahrlich sehr proffessionelle Empfehlungen:q#q

Also Poddi, wenn du aus deinen sehr hochwertigen Wobblern auch das wahre Köderspiel herauskitzeln willst, dann empfehle ich dir eine deutlich kürzere Rute (1,80-2,00m), denn damit twitchen sich deine High-End-Wobbler deutlich besser durchs Wasser und nur beim sogenannten twitchen entfalten jene auch das teuer bezahlte super-duper Köderspiel, nur zum reinem durchleiern sind die Wobbler nämlich zu schade (obwohl natürlich trotzdem fängig)!
Da du jedoch zudem von der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau sprichst und somit vieleicht doch hin und wieder auch mal nen Gummifisch fischen möchtest, würde ich dir eine Rute zwischen 2,10 bis 2,40m empfehlen, damit lassen sich deine Wobbler noch relativ gut durchs Wasser peitschen und auch das jiggen an Seen macht damit noch Sinn

Bushwhacker war schon nen ganz guter Hinweis,solltest jedoch kürzer nehmen (2,13m oder max. 2,40m)

Gruß


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Sorry. Aber ich habe jetzt mal eher auf die All in One Rute geantwortet, als auf die vier vorhandenen Köder.
Wer spinnt ( sowohl als auch ) kauft sich die später pro Monat ( oder Woche ).
Da kommt bestimmt noch anderes zum werfen hinzu.
Dachte ich zumindest.


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Alles Köder zum twitchen!
> Wieso werden hier dann 2,60m und 2,70m lange Spinruten empfohlen? |kopfkrat |uhoh:
> wahrlich sehr proffessionelle Empfehlungen:q#q
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip, das hört sich sehr plausibel an. Die Bushwacker Rute gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was empfielst Du für eine Rolle?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Alles Köder zum twitchen!
> Wieso werden hier dann 2,60m und 2,70m lange Spinruten empfohlen? |kopfkrat |uhoh:
> wahrlich sehr proffessionelle Empfehlungen:q#q
> 
> ...



Herr Gott, der TE will eine ALLROUND Rute für viele Gelegenheiten. Und dann geilst du dich am "Twitchen" auf, welches im übrigen auch nichts anderes ist als ruckartiges Führen des Köders....

Wir können ja mal bei mir am Steilufer um die Wette twitchen, ich mit meiner 2,70 Rute und du mit deinem kurzen Stecken
......|rolleyes


----------



## Wheelinger (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ohne mich jetzt hier über eine bestimmte Rute oder Rolle auszulassen, gebe ich grds. zu bedenken, dass die Kombination gut aufeinander abgestimmt sein sollte, damit einem nicht nach einer halben Stunde der Arm abfällt. Das falsche Abstimmen kann Dir auch noch im Hig-End-Segment passieren.

Daher sollte Dir auch gerade bei Deinen ersten Angeleinkäufen der Gang zum Tackledealer wichtiger sein (anfassen, fühlen, heben, schwingen, biegen, ausbalancieren), als die Ersparnis von 10 oder 20 €, die Dir das Internet bringt. Das kann auch kein Erfahrungsaustausch hier im Forum ersetzen, auch wenn das grds. hilfreich ist.

Wenn Du Dich auf eine Rute festgelegt hast (da gibt's von der Ausführung her meiner Meinung nach die größeren Unterschiede als bei den Rollen), dann solltest Du Dir hinterher die passende Rolle (3000er o. 4000er) im gewünschten Preissegment zulegen. Entscheidend ist, dass die Kombination nicht kopflastig ist (also gefühlt vom Gewicht her an der Spitze nach unten zieht), weil Du das Gewicht sonst den ganzen Tag hoch halten musst.  Daher gilt meist, dass die Rute so knapp eine Hand breit vor dem Rollenfuß auf einem Finger ausbalanciert sein sollte. 

Dazu kann man 


die Größe bzw. das Gewicht der Rolle auf die Rute anpassen, indem man eine größere (schwerere) oder kleinere (leichtere) Rolle kauft
eine Rute kaufen, bei der die Rolle auf dem Rollenhalter von beiden Seiten festgeschraubt und damit variabel angebracht werden kann (weiter oben oder weiter unten)
mit Gegengewichten an/im Griffteil der Rute arbeiten, die das fehlende Gewicht einer Rolle ergänzen und die Balance bringen (erhöht aber auch das Gesamtgewicht)
Das Prinzip ist das gleiche wie bei einer Sackkarre ... die ist in der Balance auch bei 100 kg Gepäck mit einem Finger zu halten. So macht das Fischen auch noch nach Stunden Spaß! #6

Petri Heil,
Wheelinger


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Des weiteren schreibst Du was wir von Deinen Ködern halten.
Die sind schön, und gut und teuer, aber.......
Wenn Du jetzt den Angelschein machst, und demnächst mit dem Angeln beginnen möchtest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du die Eigenheiten der Dir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer noch nicht so verinnerlicht hast.
Somit musst Du, wie eigentlich immer, aber am Anfang halt extrem, damit rechnen durch Hänger, Bügelumschlag beim Werfen und Bäume den Einen oder Anderen Wobbler zu versemmeln.
Und glaub mir, wenn dein 20 Euro Köder 15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, an was auch immer, festhängt kann Dir das den Tag ganz schön verhageln.
Kauf Dir ein paar Wobbler aus der Krabbelkiste oder einfach billige und teste Deine Gewässer, ob irgendwas im Weg liegt.
Das was Du da an Ködern aufgezählt hast sind grob 80 bis 100 Euro. Wäre schade.
An meinem Angelsee hängt ein Lucky Craft Real California in der Farbe Real Trout, unerreichbar im Baum. Zum Glück nicht meiner, aber der von einem Freund. Das Geplärre an dem Tag werde ich nicht vergessen. War der vierte oder fünfte Wurf mit dem Ding.
Ist nur gutgemeint.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich selbst würde als Einsteiger hierzu kaufen:

Rolle: Shimano Technium (wohl eher 4er Größe)

Rute: Cormoran Black Star (classic spin) 270cm WG um 60 g

damit bist du, wenn du dich umschaust auch mit 200 € dabei ... #h


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Kotzi schrieb:


> spro red arc 1300
> und ne sportex black stream mit 2.70 und 40 gramm wurfgewicht




ahhhhh da ist mir einer zuvor gekommen!!!:g das ist sone fette geile rolle:l



http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_....html&XTCsid=83ea15eff7c7e0fea8b9e0a8ea14aeb4


#6 die ist super! wenn du die in 10300 niemst,haste alles waste brauchste..auf eine spule mono auf die andere geflochtene...und du bist auf alles vorbereitet ;-)

mfg


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Jepp. Hab zwar 2 Mal die 10400 aber voll Deiner Meinung. 
RedArc rules.
Zumindest im Bereich unter 100 Euro.


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

|good: die musste einfach ma gefischt haben 

mfg


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Des weiteren schreibst Du was wir von Deinen Ködern halten.
> Die sind schön, und gut und teuer, aber.......
> Wenn Du jetzt den Angelschein machst, und demnächst mit dem Angeln beginnen möchtest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du die Eigenheiten der Dir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer noch nicht so verinnerlicht hast.
> Somit musst Du, wie eigentlich immer, aber am Anfang halt extrem, damit rechnen durch Hänger, Bügelumschlag beim Werfen und Bäume den Einen oder Anderen Wobbler zu versemmeln.
> ...




also ich kann dir da einfach nur recht geben....
hab gestern noch!!!!!!! an meiner feierabend strecke gefischt...montage dreifach wirbel vorfach perlmutt blinker#6
20euro
alles gut und schön...direkt nen nach läufer...und auf einmal zack|bigeyes ne woll???...hänger..:r naja musste abreißen...werde morgen mit nen boot über setzen und ihn raus fischen..da hängen bestimmt noch mehr:q weil nen freund von mir hat da auch schon nen wobbler gelassen..:m

mfg


----------



## padotcom (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> An meinem Angelsee hängt ein Lucky Craft Real California in der Farbe Real Trout, unerreichbar im Baum. Zum Glück nicht meiner, aber der von einem Freund. Das Geplärre an dem Tag werde ich nicht vergessen. War der vierte oder fünfte Wurf mit dem Ding.
> Ist nur gutgemeint.


 
Hat keiner ne Kettensäge bei euch?

mfg
Peter


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Neben mir hat neulich auch einen einen Hänger gehabt, aber recht stabiles Geschirr benutzt. Was soll ich sagen, an dem Stück Ast, dass er dann rausgezerrt hat, ich glaube er wollte auch abreißen, aber dann kams doch, hingen geschätzte 10 Blinker und 5 oder 6 Wobbler samt Stahlvorfächern.
Da freut sich die Köderbox.


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Jepp. Hab zwar 2 Mal die 10400 aber voll Deiner Meinung.
> RedArc rules.
> Zumindest im Bereich unter 100 Euro.



Kannst Du mir den Unterschied zwischen der 10300 und der 10400 sagen? Die Rolle scheint ja echt gut zu sein, und vor allem kostet sie nicht annähernd 250,-€ wie die erwähnte von Shimano.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Also ich kann dir nicht groß mit den Zusammenstellungen helfen, aber hier kaufst du die Rolle auf jeden Fall zur Zeit mit am günstigsten, und nicht nur diese Rolle.


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Spro-RedArc-10300-Hammerpreis_p5490_x2.htm


Die Red Arc ist auf jeden Fall ein Preisleistungssieger aus meiner Sicht, ich habe eine kleine selber und bin damit sehr zu frieden. Deshalb auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Die Rolle scheint ja echt gut zu sein, und vor allem kostet sie nicht annähernd 250,-€ wie die erwähnte von Shimano.


 
Meine oben empfohlene Shimano Technium kostet 100 € ...


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Des weiteren schreibst Du was wir von Deinen Ködern halten.
> Die sind schön, und gut und teuer, aber.......
> Wenn Du jetzt den Angelschein machst, und demnächst mit dem Angeln beginnen möchtest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du die Eigenheiten der Dir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer noch nicht so verinnerlicht hast.
> Somit musst Du, wie eigentlich immer, aber am Anfang halt extrem, damit rechnen durch Hänger, Bügelumschlag beim Werfen und Bäume den Einen oder Anderen Wobbler zu versemmeln.
> ...


 
Du hast ja recht, ich hab die Dinger aber in den USA gekauft, d.h. sie waren nicht ganz so teuer.
Aber es macht wirklich Sinn erstmal mit günstigen Ködern zu experimentieren.


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meine oben empfohlene Shimano Technium kostet 100 € ...


 
Warum kostet die Technium 100 und die Twin Power 230 Euro?

Warum würdest Du Shimano der von Spro vorziehen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Warum kostet die Technium 100 und die Twin Power 230 Euro?
> 
> Warum würdest Du Shimano der von Spro vorziehen?


 
Weil die Twin Power hochwertiger sein SOLL (objektive Hochwertigkeit);
was aber für seinen persönlichen Einsatz Kosten/Nutzen, Qualitätsempfinden usw. angeht, ist eine andere Frage (subjektive Hochwertigkeit)

Ich fische selbst auch die Technium und halte die Qualität im Einsatz für nicht schlechter bei besseren Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis.

Shimano 4er Größe hat den größeren Spulenkopf als die Spro und weitere Würfe sind somit möglich; zudem hat Spro eine Knauf an der Kurber, die Technium ein T-Stück, das mir besser liegt als den kleinen Nippel in meinen großen Händen ....


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weil die Twin Power hochwertiger sein SOLL (objektive Hochwertigkeit);
> was aber für seinen persönlichen Einsatz Kosten/Nutzen, Qualitätsempfinden usw. angeht, ist eine andere Frage (subjektive Hochwertigkeit)
> 
> Ich fische selbst auch die Technium und halte die Qualität im Einsatz für nicht schlechter bei besseren Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis.
> ...


 
Sehr gutes Argument, ich habe nämlich auch ziemlich große Hände. Ich kann es nicht begründen und es kann ein völlig falsches Gefühl sein, aber irgendwie hab ich ein gewisses Vertrauen in Shimano, da ich auf dem Fahrrad von der Qualität schon überzeugt bin.
Ist zwar völliger Quatsch, da man Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen kann, aber das Gefühl ist eben einfach da.


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Herr Gott, der TE will eine ALLROUND Rute für viele Gelegenheiten. Und dann geilst du dich am "Twitchen" auf, welches im übrigen auch nichts anderes ist als ruckartiges Führen des Köders....
> 
> Wir können ja mal bei mir am Steilufer um die Wette twitchen, ich mit meiner 2,70 Rute und du mit deinem kurzen Stecken
> ......|rolleyes


ach herrje und was geilst du dich jetzt hier auf? |uhoh:

Der TE sucht (lt. seinem Eingangsposting und bis zu meiner Antwort) nur eine Rute hauptsächlich zum Wobbler fischen, schreibt nix vom Steilufer, erwähnt nur teure Twitchbaits und ist somit mit einer 2,70er Rute einfach schlecht beraten

Das twitchen eine ruckartige Köderführung ist (im speziellen: sehr kurze feine Rucke ausm Handgelenk im Gegensatz zum jiggen), hat doch auch niemand dementiert bzw. was anderes behauptet aber dies macht sich bei Wobblern mit einer kurzen Rute halt einfach besser und führt auch leichter zum gewünschten Köderspiel!

Zu einer Kompromisslösung ~2,10+ hab ich ihm allerdings auch geraten und auch am Steilufer würde ich deine Köderführung ganz sicher mit einer kürzeren Rute alt aussehen lassen (da wie bereits oben beschrieben, sich die feinen kurzen Rucke damit einfach besser realisieren lassen) aber ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist als Einsteiger sich einer speziellen Angelart zu verschreiben bzw. gar gleich mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen anstatt erstmal beim kurzweiligen Weißfischangeln sich mit der Materie Gewässerlesen, Umgang mit dem Fang usw. vertraut zu machen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und ist nicht die Frage des TE gewesen... also ganz ruhig junge und den Ball flach halten


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Also ich muß mich da anschließen.

Für die genannten Köder würde ich auch eher ne kurze Rute mit schneller Spitzenaktion empfehlen. 1,80-2,15m. Allerdings ist mir bißchen rätselhaft was der Real Premium-Bait in der Auflistung verloren hat, das Ding wiegt ja 36g und ist mit den anderen Ködern nicht in einer Rute vereinbar. |supergri

Und ja, Twitchen und Darten geht mit ner kurzen Rute einfach besser, sag ich aus leidiger Erfahrung, da ich dafür auch noch ne 2,60m Rute verwende.

Von der genannten Technium-Rute würde ich Abstand nehmen, die passt von der Länge und Aktion absolut nicht zu den angepeilten ködern, außerdem ist die Verarbeitung richtig schlecht (hatte selbst eine aus der Serie).


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, das hört sich sehr plausibel an. Die Bushwacker Rute gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was empfielst Du für eine Rolle?


ach ja da war ja noch was
Erstmal vergiss die genannte RedArc! Durch die viel zu parallele Schnurverlegung wirst du in Verbindung mit einer sinnvoll dünn gewählten Geflochtenen (3-6kg alles drüber wäre blödsinn in deiner Köderklasse und der damit verbundenen Rutenklasse), ständig Perücken werfen und zudem ist das Wormshaft wohl nicht grad das stabilste. Wenn du mal die Suchfunktion anwirfst, dann wirst auch schnell feststellen dass die RedArc häufig Probleme bereitet. Allerdings kann ich dir mit gutem Gewissen eine Blue Arc 8200 oder ne Shimano Exage 2500 FA empfehlen und dazu dann die Bushwhacker in 2,13m -30g oder eine Berkley Pulse in ähnlichem WG ergibt ne gut abgestimmte Kombo zum Wobblerfischen (und mit Allroundallüren!) zum annehmbaren Preis

aber vieleicht lässt dir vorher trotz alledem nochmal lieber meine obigen Zeilen durch den Kopf gehen!


> ...aber ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist als Einsteiger sich einer speziellen Angelart zu verschreiben bzw. gar gleich mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen anstatt erstmal beim kurzweiligen Weißfischangeln sich mit der Materie Gewässerlesen, Umgang mit dem Fang usw. vertraut zu machen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt ...


sinnvoll ist es m.M.n. nämlich nicht, da einem so ne Menge wichtige Grundlagen einfach durch die Lappen gehen#h

PS: @WickedWalleye: Weises Posting! und vorallem von jemand der anscheinend wirklich schon mal getwitcht hat und dies nicht nur theoretisch vom Steilufer betreibt


----------



## Squirrelina (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Warum kostet die Technium 100 und die Twin Power 230 Euro?
> 
> Warum würdest Du Shimano der von Spro vorziehen?


 

warum shimano vorziehen???weil wenn du pech hast udn als anfänger dich nicht auskennst schnell mal bei den arcs ins klo greifst!!zumal viele dieser rollen erst nach selbst fetten und rum basteln perfekt laufen daher keine anfänger rolle-in meinen augen eher was für bastler!!!

verstehe nicht wie man die arc zur besten rolle seit jahren wählen kann!!!!!


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> ach ja da war ja noch was
> Erstmal vergiss die genannte RedArc! Durch die viel zu parallele Schnurverlegung wirst du in Verbindung mit einer sinnvoll dünn gewählten Geflochtenen (3-6kg alles drüber wäre blödsinn in deiner Köderklasse und der damit verbundenen Rutenklasse), ständig Perücken werfen und zudem ist das Wormshaft wohl nicht grad das stabilste. Wenn du mal die Suchfunktion anwirfst, dann wirst auch schnell feststellen dass die RedArc häufig Probleme bereitet. Allerdings kann ich dir mit gutem Gewissen eine Blue Arc 8200 oder ne Shimano Exage 2500 FA empfehlen und dazu dann die Bushwhacker in 2,13m -30g oder eine Berkley Pulse in ähnlichem WG ergibt ne gut abgestimmte Kombo zum Wobblerfischen (und mit Allroundallüren!) zum annehmbaren Preis
> 
> aber vieleicht lässt dir vorher trotz alledem nochmal lieber meine obigen Zeilen durch den Kopf gehen!
> ...


 

Deine Einwände sind ja völlig gerechtfertigt, allerdings bin ich nicht totaler Neuling. Im Grunde angel ich schon seit 20 Jahren, allerdings nie so "professionell" und immer an gewässern, an denen die Fischerprüfung keine Prämisse war. Der Punkt ist nur der, dass ich mir keinen Schund kaufen möchte, wenn ich dann den Schein habe. Also mit anderen Worten habe ich natürlich schon viele, viele Weißfische gefangen, nur ganz einfach mit Methoden von früher. Entweder mit ner Pose, oder auf Aal und dann ne Mutter als Bleiersatz. Das ich erstmal lernen muss, wie man Gewässer "liest" und lerne wo die Fische stehen, das ist allerdings völlig richtig. Gruß


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Hi, 

man sollte schon 200€ Rolle & 200€ für eine Rute minimum auslegen. 

Qualität hat ihren Preis. Das können die Leute die "High-Tech" fischen wohl bezeugen. 

Es lohnt sich auch einen Blick auf diverse 2009 Auslaufmodelle zu werfen. Es gibt im Moment Ruten für ca. 200€ die mal 3 mal so viel gekostet haben. Das Material ist allerdings noch aktuell und bietet viel Optik, Sensibiltät, eine leichte Rute etc. 

Grüße


P.S. ich habe damals nach längerer Pause und erstem festen Gehalt direkt mit High-Tech angefangen und muss sagen, dass es der richtige Weg war.


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man sollte schon 200€ Rolle & 200€ für eine Rute minimum auslegen.
> 
> ...


 
Genau das ist auch mein Plan, da ich denke, dass man zu günstige Produkte immer zweimal kauft.
An was für ne Combo dachtest Du denn zum Beispiel.
Ich habe aber auch schon ein paarmal gelesen, dass man mehr Geld in die Rolle als in die Rute investieren sollte.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Schreib mir mal deine Haustel per PN und ich gebe dir ein paar Tipps


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Heiliger Bimbam!|rolleyes

Ich dachte, du willst eher eine Rute, die Alles kann und nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.

Wenn's aber nicht unbedingt auf den € drauf ankommt, dann eher diese Kombo:

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php?cPath=22_65_823&products_id=3810

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...TWINPOWERFC&cName=Rollen-RollenmitFrontbremse

http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/gefloc...pink-fluoreszierend/stroft-gtp-typ-2-4-kg.htm


Und die Shimano Technium Rute ist sooo schlecht auch nicht verarbeitet.
Ein Bekannter fischt sie seit fast zwei Jahren und ist immer noch damit zufrieden.


Im Grunde genommen sollte ein Jeder aber seine Ruten und Rollen auf ihn persönlich abstimmen und dies kann man eben nur rausfinden, wenn man möglichst viele Ruten&Rollen selbst begrabbelt.
Geschmäcker sind eben Gott sei Dank verschieden!


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ist die Rocksweeper noch hochwertiger?


----------



## Poddi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Was haltet Ihr denn von der *Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai 2,50m 15-50g*?
Die wurde mir allerwärmstens ans Herz gelegt und gefällt mir so gut dass ich sie wohl nehmen werde.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> P.S. ich habe damals nach längerer Pause und erstem festen Gehalt direkt mit High-Tech angefangen und muss sagen, dass es der richtige Weg war.


:q Du bist ja echt trollig|uhoh:

@ Poddi : lass dir doch für´n Anfang er mal was "peirswertes" raus, wenn´s dir gefällt kannst immer noch aufstocken.
Was bringts dir wenn du ne Rute für 200€ + kaufst und noch nicht weißt ob es dir gefällt oder net? Mit teurem Gerät kannst genauso auf die Schnauze fallen wie mit kostengünstigerem.
Teste nach möglichkeit mal verschiedene Ruten und du merkst schnell was dir liegt und was net.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> man sollte schon 200€ Rolle & 200€ für eine Rute minimum auslegen.



So einen Quatsch hat man selten gelesen. Für 400 Tacken bekommt der zwei "hochwertige" Spinnruten samt Rolle. Und für nen Einsteiger sollte auf jeden Fall eine  2,70 lange Allroundrute mit 20-60 Gramm Wurfgewicht oder so ähnlich angepeilt werden - Twitchköder hin oder her. Wenn er seine Vorlieben festgestellt hat bzw. etwas versierter ist, kann er sich immer noch'n Twitchrütchen dazuholen. Der Tackle-Aufrüst-Wahn hört eh nie auf...

Du hast Dir wahrscheinlich nach dem Führerschein auch nen Ferrari geholt und...











...dann festgestellt, dass das Angelzeug nich in Kofferraum paßt...


----------



## Räuberspinner (22. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Sag ich doch. Ne 40er RedArc oder was vergleichbares und zum Beispiel ne Spro Passion MegaJig. Die hat 20 - 70 Gramm Wg und ist schön zu fischen und super verarbeitet.
Wenn er ein bisschen schaut kriegt er das mit ner guten Geflochtenen zusammen für unter 130 Euro. Und zum anfangen sollte das schon mehr als ausreichend sein.
Denke ich. Mal so.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn von der *Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai 2,50m 15-50g*?
> Die wurde mir allerwärmstens ans Herz gelegt und gefällt mir so gut dass ich sie wohl nehmen werde.



Ich würde Dir diese Rute nicht empfehlen. MMn sind diese Ruten relativ schlecht verarbeitet und daher dass Geld nicht wert, da bekommt man bessere Ruten für ähnliches Geld. Spassig wie schief da teilweise die Ringe drauf sind...

Aber der entscheidende Punkt ist das Du selber erst mal rausfinden solltest was für eine Rute Du wirklich brauchst. Um das rauszufinden solltest Du Dir keine zu spezialisierte Rute holen. Die machen zwar mächtig Laune, haben aber (gerade als BC-Ausführung) dann eben auch ein schmales Einssatzgebiet. 

Die schon empfohlene kurze Bushwacker als Abverkauf ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl, dazu eine 2500er Rolle und gut. Wenn Du dann feststellst welche Köder Du bevorzugt fischen möchtest und kannst wirst Du geziehlt eine genau dafür passende Combo auswählen können. #6


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Hast du die Rute Stefan? Ich glaube du erzählst sehr viel Müll. Weisst du wie hoch der aktuelle Marktpreis der Rute ist? Nenne mir dazu bitte eine Rute die von der Performance in der gleichen Liga spielt. Dont forget the price!!!

Bin erstmal raus hier, das ist mir wieder zu viel Laberboard. 

Wisst ihr eigentlich worin der Unterschied vom Anglerboard zu den anderen Boards besteht?

Die Antwort steckt in diesem Thread 

Das ist eigentlich sehr schade. Mag das AB normal ganz gerne.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ah einer noch .

Natürlich ist die Bushwacker nicht schlecht aber mit o.g. Rute wenig zu vergleichen. Die Verarbeitung allgemein als schlecht zu suggerieren, halte ich für Blödsinn. Es ist immer mal ne Rute mit etwas krummen Ringen dabei, wohl ach bei der Bushwacker. Natürlich kann er sich auch eine VHF kaufen, die gibts im Moment öffters bei Ebay für 140-190 € zu kaufen. 

Übrigens sein Gewässer/Fluß ist 100 Meter breit. ... kurze Rute . Mal unter uns, wer angelt die ganze Zeit mit Wobblern? Ich denke, dass man mit einer 2,50m/2,50m + Rute flexibler in einer Uferangelsaison da steht. 

Er hat übrigens etwas Hochwertiges gesucht, jeder hat dazu natürlich seine subjektive Meinung. Daher kann auch jeder posten was er will. Für was er sich dann entscheidet bzw. als hochwertig empfindet liegt wohl an ihm.


So, Thats it!


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Bin erstmal raus hier, das ist mir wieder zu viel Laberboard.
> 
> Wisst ihr eigentlich worin der Unterschied vom Anglerboard zu den anderen Boards besteht?
> 
> ...




Dann trage doch einfach mit dazu bei, dass es besser wird  :m


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ah einer noch .
> 
> Natürlich ist die Bushwacker nicht schlecht aber mit o.g. Rute wenig zu vergleichen. Die Verarbeitung allgemein als schlecht zu suggerieren, halte ich für Blödsinn. Es ist immer mal ne Rute mit etwas krummen Ringen dabei, wohl ach bei der Bushwacker. Natürlich kann er sich auch eine VHF kaufen, die gibts im Moment öffters bei Ebay für 140-190 € zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


 

siehst du jeder hat seine ansicht über die dinge udn du willst hier nun jeden deine ansicht aufdrängen weil du denkst es ist die einzig richtige????:c

denn dränge ich meine ansicht auch nochmal auf: bushwacker 2.4m 10-40g wg allround kann man wobbeln blinkern twistern was weiß ich nicht mit und 3000sfc twin power!!!!!rolle ist hochwerertig wie er es haben will und vielseitig einsetzbar!!!!

rute ist ja für 45eus zu bekommen ist denke ich aber in meinen augen auch hochwertig da sie sonst an die 100eus gekostet hat!so#6

ich denke er sollte so ruten um 2.4-2.7m länge sich anschauen und einem wurfgewicht von 10-60g!!!!den preis kann er im laden nennen denn bekommt er was gezeigt und kann sich entscheiden....rolle ne 2500-4000er vielleicht preis sagen und denn wird ihm im laden geholfen!!!
wenn jeder denke ich hier seine favoriten nennt kommt er auch nicht weiter!!!!denn jeder hat ne andere ansicht der dinge...


----------



## Fanne (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Shimano 4er Größe hat den größeren Spulenkopf als die Spro und weitere Würfe sind somit möglich; zudem hat Spro eine Knauf an der Kurber, die Technium ein T-Stück, das mir besser liegt als den kleinen Nippel in meinen großen Händen ....





ich habe bei knapp 2 metern körpergrösse auch  hände wie klodeckel ! und glaube mir , die  sprokurbel ist nicht schlechter als die shimano kurbel ! 

das iss alles nur geschmacksache !!!

RED ARC !!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und die Shimano Technium Rute ist sooo schlecht auch nicht verarbeitet.



Na wenn das dein ernst ist, Dirk.

Billiger, mit Leim zugepammter Presskork, sich verkantender Rollenhalter, der beim Aufschrauben über den Blank schrammt & bei dem sofort der Lack abplatzt... und das für den Preis finde ich absolut unverschämt. Der Blank ist lahm, kopflastig und schwer. #t Die Griffe vieeel zu lang, klobig und hässlich. Ich finde die Rute ist absoluter Schrott... außerdem ist sie insgesamt viel eher als klassische Blechrute ausgelegt, nix für moderne Kunstköder.

Vergleich das mal mit ner Bushwhacker, die momentan für 40-50 EUR zu haben ist...  moderner, leichter Hicarbon-Blank mit progressiver Aktion, schnellem Rückstellvermögen... das findest du sonst nur bei 200 EUR+ Ruten. Für den Preis ist alleine der Blank schon ein Schnäppchen. Da kann man imo überhaupt nichts falsch machen, egal ob zum Wobbeln/Twitchen oder für Gummi.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich fische einiges an teurem Zeug, aber der Punkt ist einfach das der Threadstarter doch noch gar nicht weiss was er will?

Mit einer eher allgemein tauglichen Rute aus dem unteren Preissegment Erfahrungern sammeln und dann geziehlt höherwertige Ausrüstuing kaufen ist halt der günstige Weg.

Die Leute die meinen eigene Erfahrung dadurch kompensieren zu können das sie eine teure Rute kaufen sind genau die, deren Ebay-Angebote Du jetzt ansprichst. VHF für 300€ gekauft und hinterher festgestellt das es nicht zur eigenen Anforderung passt, dann mit 100€ Verlust weiterverkauft => herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das selbe beobachtet man ja auch mit vielen Japan-Importen. Wer das vorher weiss und dennoch macht kein Thema, aber jemandem das zu empfehlen und so zu tun als wüsstest Du was für jemand anderen die passende Rute ist finde ich verantwortungslos.

Abgesehen davon wirst Du keine Rute finden die sowohl mit dem ganz kleinen Squirrel wie dem RealBait Spaß macht. Natürlich geht das, aber sicher mit 2 günstigeren Combos immer noch besser als mit einer teureren, die eben doch nur ein Kompromiss ist.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ah einer noch .
> 
> Natürlich ist die Bushwacker nicht schlecht aber mit o.g. Rute wenig zu vergleichen.



Stimmt, die ist besser als der Abu-Pseudo-Japan-Blenderschrott. :g


----------



## rouvi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Hey Stefan,
hast du denn nen Link wo die Bushwhacker (min 2,58m) günstig zu haben ist? Würde sie mir gerne mal anschauen. Wie würde sie im vergleich zu Berkley Skeletor 2 abschneiden?

Würde noch gerne Erfahrungen zur RedArc hören... ist sie nun DIE Rolle für kleines Geld oder wie oben geschrieben "gehipt" und total perückenlastig?

lg
rouvi


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



rouvi schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> hast du denn nen Link wo die Bushwhacker (min 2,58m) günstig zu haben ist? Würde sie mir gerne mal anschauen. Wie würde sie im vergleich zu Berkley Skeletor 2 abschneiden?
> 
> Würde noch gerne Erfahrungen zur RedArc hören... ist sie nun DIE Rolle für kleines Geld oder wie oben geschrieben "gehipt" und total perückenlastig?
> ...


 
also rute findest bei angelsport schirmer!!!!und zur rolle einfach in die suche eingeben dawirst du genug erfahren!!


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Zur RedArc kann ich nur Gutes sagen.
Die Schnurverlegung ist prima, die Bremse fantastisch und die Haltbarkeit und optische Erscheinung sind ebenfalls tadellos.
Ich fische 2 Stück in einer 40 er Größe und kann bis jetzt nur gutes sagen.
Zumal ich der Einen recht häufig mir großen Jerks auf die Nerven gehe. ( Bis 78 Gramm ).
 Klar gibt es besseres, aber mit ein bisschen Glück kann man sich eine für unter 60 Euros bei ebay schießen. Und für das Geld gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, nichts Vergleichbares.
Lediglich solltest Du sie, wenn du sie ganz neu hast mal kurz aufmachen , oder lassen, und mal schön nachfetten. Da sind die Holländer etwas geizig.
Dann hast Du eine prima Rolle die so manche Misshandlung klaglos wegsteckt und Dir lange Freude machen wird.


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Hallo Leute! Jetzt habt Ihr es endgültig geschafft mich total zu verunsichern. Aber das was Stefan schreibt hört sich an, als hätte es wie in anderen Threads schon wiedermal Hand und Fuß.
Aber verratet mir doch bitte mal wo Ihr die Bushwacker Rute für 50,-€ her bekommt.
Also im Gegensatz zu den Ruten, seid Ihr Euch ja bei den Rollen relativ einig zu sein. RELATIV
ich bin mir allerdings jetzt total unsicher!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Angelsport Schirmer hat (hatte?) die Rute im Angebot.

Ein Dealer hier in der Gegend hat wohl aktuell ähnliche Preise gemacht, eventuell "droht" da ein Modellwechsel?

Die Arc ist keine schlechte Rolle, zum leichten Fischen aber bei mir nicht wirklich gut gelaufen, da hatte ich viele Probleme mit Verwicklungen beim Aufrollen loser Schnur. Mit stets straffer Schnur ging es gut, aber beim Twitchen hat man ja meist lose Schnur...


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

@ Poddi
Das geht ganz einfach. Frag einfach mal welche Rolle GENAU Du jetzt kaufen sollst, dann geben wir Dir den Rest.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> @ Poddi
> Das geht ganz einfach. Frag einfach mal welche Rolle GENAU Du jetzt kaufen sollst, dann geben wir Dir den Rest.



:m

Manchmal ist es nicht gut wenn es zu viele Alternativen gibt...

Wie schon gesagt: Wenn man den eigenen Bedarf nicht konkret beschreiben kann ist eine universellere Lösung meist die bessere, ausser man hat Glück und trifft mit einer speziellen Lösung genau die Nische, die man benötigt. 

Ich würde immer den Weg gehen erst mal den eigenen Bedarf näher rauszufinden, deswegen empfehle ich ungern hochpreisiges Gerät wenn man nicht genau weiss was man vorhat. Beste Alternative ist immer das testen der Ruten /Rollen am Wasser, eventuell hast Du da ja mal eine Möglichkeit. |wavey:


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr 7 Ruten gekauft.
Die sind alle gut. Kein Thema.
Hab die alle gefischt und auch Spass damit gehabt, aber.....so ganz.......
Dann habe ich mir eine dreiteilige Reise - Spinnrute von Loomis gezogen ( 207cm  Wg 30 - 120 Gr), da ich auch mal mit dem Moped an den See wollte.
Und das wars. Das ist sie. Die die ICH gesucht hab. Die anderen fristen nun ein ungeliebtes Dasein im Keller.
Aus der gleichen Serie hab ich mir noch die Jerke gezogen und bin ebenso begeistert.
ABER ich hab ganz schön totes Kapital im Keller stehen.


----------



## hans albers (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

moin...

von mir noch ein paar rollentips im mitteren preisbereich
(um dich noch mehr zu verunsichern..|supergri)

-ryobi applause/zauber
-shimano exage
-tica libra
-dam  calyber fd

gute einsteiger rollen,
die aber auch  nicht gleich auseinanderfallen

greetz
lars


----------



## rouvi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Danke für die PNs und die Antworten bei dem Preis muss selbst ich zuschlagen! *Bushwhacker ist gekauft!!*
Ob ich mir *noch eine passende Rolle kaufe steht in den sternen  würde gerne ne RedArc ausprobieren...

lg
*


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Manchmal ist es nicht gut wenn es zu viele Alternativen gibt...
> 
> ...


 
Aber wenn ich jetzt z. B. die Shimano Twin Power 3000 S FC kaufe, dann kann ich die doch auch an anderen Ruten verwenden.
Und über diese Rolle hab ich jetzt echt noch nix schlechtes gelesen.
Also denke dass ich mir zumindest in Bezug auf die Rolle sicher bin.


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



rouvi schrieb:


> Danke für die PNs und die Antworten bei dem Preis muss selbst ich zuschlagen! *Bushwhacker ist gekauft!!*
> Ob ich mir *noch eine passende Rolle kaufe steht in den sternen  würde gerne ne RedArc ausprobieren...*
> 
> *lg*


 
Wo hast Du sie denn nu her?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Wenn Du die Rute von Schirmer hast kannst Du Dir ja z.B. die Ryobi Applause noch anschauen, die ist auch grade im Angebot und wäre in 2000er Größe sicher keine schlechte Wahl für diese Rute.

Gesamtkosten dann unter 100€, dann lieber noch ein bisschen in ordentliche Schnur investieren...


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rute von Schirmer hast kannst Du Dir ja z.B. die Ryobi Applause noch anschauen, die ist auch grade im Angebot und wäre in 2000er Größe sicher keine schlechte Wahl für diese Rute.
> 
> Gesamtkosten dann unter 100€, dann lieber noch ein bisschen in ordentliche Schnur investieren...


 

oh 2000er???meine bushwacker ist perfekt austariert mit der 3000er sfc twin power zum beispiel...denke ne 2000er wird wohl etwas zu leicht sein und die rute dann kopflastig oder???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Die Applause wiegt 280g, ich würde denken das passt, in der Gewichtsklasse lag auch die Rolle die ich damals an der Rute hatte. Allerdings habe ich die Rute selber nicht, deswegen keine weiteren Erfahrungen bezüglich des passenden Rollengewichts.


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rute von Schirmer hast kannst Du Dir ja z.B. die Ryobi Applause noch anschauen, die ist auch grade im Angebot und wäre in 2000er Größe sicher keine schlechte Wahl für diese Rute.
> 
> Gesamtkosten dann unter 100€, dann lieber noch ein bisschen in ordentliche Schnur investieren...


 
Was würdest Du mir an Schnur empfehlen.
Für die 3000er Shimano?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Mein Preis-Leistung-Tip ist die PowerPro als US-Import, da bekommst Du die 270m-Spule über ebay für <20€ frei Haus. Fische ich auf einigen Rollen ohne Probleme.

Sehr gut gefällt mir die Stroft GTP, die aber auch knapp das 3-fache kostet. Dazu fehlen mir zwar noch Langzeiterfahrungen, allerdings glaube ich aufgrund meiner bisherigen Kenntnisse das ich mittelfristig meine Rollen darauf umstelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Hast du die Rute Stefan? Ich glaube du erzählst sehr viel Müll. Weisst du wie hoch der aktuelle Marktpreis der Rute ist? Nenne mir dazu bitte eine Rute die von der Performance in der gleichen Liga spielt. Dont forget the price!!!


Dazu braucht er die Rute gar nicht haben, weil er die Empfehlung allgemein gehalten hat, eine vorsichtige ressourcenschonende Annäherung empfohlen hat.
Und Leute, die meinen eine öffentliche "Liga" aufzustellen und zu entscheiden, was da hinein gehört und was nicht, die ihre subjektive Einschätzung anderen aufbügeln wollen, die gehen mir jedenfalls ganz mächtig zunehmend auf den Sack. :g

Auch die teuerste aufwendigste Rute kann jemand beschissen finden - das ist nun mal so. Und jemand anders obergeil. 
Und wer das nicht nebeneinander bestehen lassen will oder kann, der sorgt nur für Ärger, bei sich und den anderen. Gerade wieder beispielhaft vorgeführt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Detlef, genau da liegt das Problem!



Poddi schrieb:


> Also ich dachte nicht an 500,-€ oder mehr, weil ich es wahrscheinlich gerade am Anfang noch nicht zu schätzen weiß.
> Ich würde sagen dass das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmen sollte und ich eben die Combo nicht nach einer Saison wegschmeißen muss. Wäre eine Obergrenze von 200,-€ realistisch?



Deswegen bei mir:



AngelDet schrieb:


> vorsichtige ressourcenschonende Annäherung empfohlen



Der andere Ansatz:



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> man sollte schon 200€ Rolle & 200€ für eine Rute minimum auslegen.



Ich gebe gern Geld für geiles Tackle aus, wer mich kennt weiss das, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man wirklich braucht macht es für meinen Geschmack keinen Sinn direkt mit HE-Tackle einzusteigen. Ich finde Stella oder Branzino geil, aber einem Anfänger würde ich die Rollen nicht empfehlen. Genausowenig eine handgebaute Rute, einfach weil man erst mal wissen muss was man sich den bauen (lassen) will. Wenn man das (leider erst durch viel probieren und damit verbundene Investition) herausgefunden hat, dann kann auch eine solche Investition preiswert sein, einfach weil dann alles passt und man sehr lange Freude mit dem Tackle hat und nicht ständig nach was neuem sucht. :m

Aber hauptsache jeder hat auf seine Art Spaß am Angeln - egal mit was für Tackle... |wavey:


----------



## rouvi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=43036

die ist das richtig??
Hmm die 3000 oder reicht doch die 2000? 
Ist es denn ne richtig gute Rute (für den Preis) ansonsten würde ich mich mal an die RedArc tasten... Hab bisher nur Shimanorollen und bräuchte mal 1-2 Fachmeinungen oder Erfahrungsberichte ^^

Danke schonmal!

LG
rouvi


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Das Problem seid glaube ich ihr drei . Ihr drück hier ziemlich oft eure subjektiven Meinungen den Usern auf (siehe eure Postings). Für andere Meinungen scheint hier nicht sehr viel Raum zu sein. Schade dass unterschiediche Meinungen weniger akzeptiert werden. Was ich Poddi nahegelegt habe ist, dass er sich auch mal unbedingt andere Meinungen aus anderen Foren anhören sollte. Für meinen Geschmack werden hier die Postings von einigen zu oft ins positive oder negative gezogen. Ich glaube mit dem Anglerboard soll eine große Zielgruppe angesprochen werden. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sich teilweise immer mehr auf eine Zielgruppe hier beschränkt. Andere Meinungen erfährt man dann in diversen anderen Foren. Ich muss auch feststellen, dass ihr in diesen Foren kaum vertreten seid, weniger Postings.

Es soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein, aber seid doch bitte mal offener gegenüber anderen Meinungen und verspürt ein bischen weniger den Drang euch zu mitzuteilen bzw. zu profilieren. Wie soll ich eure Motivation verstehen?

Klar ist es nicht einfach eine Rute für alles zu finden. Ich habe mir von ihm seine Gewässerbedingungen beschreiben lassen und bin nach meinem empfinden zu einer gewissen Lösung gekommen. So würde ich es machen. Es ist immer gut wenn er viel fragt und sich Gedanken macht.

Er hat jedenfalls meine Hilfe bekommen und damit ist die Sache gegessen für mich. Es hat mir auch einiges an Spaß gemacht, doch nach diesen Diskussionen vergeht mir schon ein wenig die Lust. 

Grüße


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Das Problem seid glaube ich ihr drei . Ihr drück hier ziemlich oft eure subjektiven Meinungen den Usern auf (siehe eure Postings). Für andere Meinungen scheint hier nicht sehr viel Raum zu sein. Schade dass unterschiediche Meinungen weniger akzeptiert werden. Was ich Poddi nahegelegt habe ist, dass er sich auch mal unbedingt andere Meinungen aus anderen Foren anhören sollte. Für meinen Geschmack werden hier die Postings von einigen zu oft ins positive oder negative gezogen. Ich glaube mit dem Anglerboard soll eine große Zielgruppe angesprochen werden. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sich teilweise immer mehr auf eine Zielgruppe hier beschränkt. Andere Meinungen erfährt man dann in diversen anderen Foren. Ich muss auch feststellen, dass ihr in diesen Foren kaum vertreten seid, weniger Postings.
> 
> Es soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein, aber seid doch bitte mal offener gegenüber anderen Meinungen und verspürt ein bischen weniger den Drang euch zu mitzuteilen bzw. zu profilieren. Wie soll ich eure Motivation verstehen?
> 
> ...


 

ahmen!!!!|gaehn:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ihr drück hier ziemlich oft eure subjektiven Meinungen den Usern auf (siehe eure Postings). Für andere Meinungen scheint hier nicht sehr viel Raum zu sein. Schade dass unterschiediche Meinungen weniger akzeptiert werden.


Dazu gibt es ein Mittel in einem Forum:
Die Schriftsprache.
Bei unterschiedlicher Mächtigkeit derselben und unterschiedlichem Verständnis in den Begriffen wird es zwangsläufig Unterschiede zwischen dem Geschriebenen und dem daraus Gelesenen geben. 
Regeln tut das sowas z.B. der Duden. 
Versuchen das Verständnis zu verbessern, die Aussagen verständlicher rüberzubringen, das ist immer gut, Anregungen gerne. 
Wer aber zwischen dem persönlichen Anteil, den freien Meinungen, und zwischen dem, was wirklich allgemein gilt, nicht unterscheiden kann, der ist selber ein Problem. 
Eine Meinung kann, soll und darf vor allem jeder haben.
Verallgemeinern ohne Grundlage oder Beweise sorgt aber schnell für Anwürfe.

Wenn Tips gegeben werden, Handreichungen wie jemand seinen Wunsch realisieren kann, dann ist das vlt. sinnvoll, vlt. weniger, in jedem Falle aber eine Anregung, wie jemand seinem Problem beikommen kann. 
Allemale besser als das Schweigen im Walde.

Das hat nichts mit Meinungen zu tun. Einige viele Erfahrungen zusammengenommen zeigen erfolgreiche und nicht erfolgreiche Strategien, und danach mag sich jemand richten, oder er läßt es sein.
Verpflichtend ist das nicht, auch wenn die "alten Hasen" eben gerne den "Du wirst schon sehen!"  |znaika: Zeigefinger erheben.


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mein Preis-Leistung-Tip ist die PowerPro als US-Import, da bekommst Du die 270m-Spule über ebay für <20€ frei Haus. Fische ich auf einigen Rollen ohne Probleme.
> 
> Sehr gut gefällt mir die Stroft GTP, die aber auch knapp das 3-fache kostet. Dazu fehlen mir zwar noch Langzeiterfahrungen, allerdings glaube ich aufgrund meiner bisherigen Kenntnisse das ich mittelfristig meine Rollen darauf umstelle.


 
Würdest Du beide Rollen mit geflochtener Schnur bespulen? Welche Schnurstärke hast Du gedacht?


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

*Jetzt will ich hier mal was sagen!!!*
*Auch wenn Ihr hier dabei seid, einen verbalen Kleinkrieg anzufangen, der im Grunde keinen Sinn macht, bin ich Euch allen unendlich dankbar für die vielen hilfreichen und oft auch super geil begründeten Tips.*
*Ohne Foren wie diese, würde ich in einen Laden gehen und mir das kaufen was der jeweilige Verkäufer gerade toll findet. Ohne auch nur annähernd eine objektive zweite Meinung gehört zu haben.*


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> *Jetzt will ich hier mal was sagen!!!*
> *Auch wenn Ihr hier dabei seid, einen verbalen Kleinkrieg anzufangen, der im Grunde keinen Sinn macht, bin ich Euch allen unendlich dankbar für die vielen hilfreichen und oft auch super geil begründeten Tips.*
> *Ohne Foren wie diese, würde ich in einen Laden gehen und mir das kaufen was der jeweilige Verkäufer gerade toll findet. Ohne auch nur annähernd eine objektive zweite Meinung gehört zu haben.*


 
richtig erkannt  #6 

und zum Tackle haste ne PN |wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich würde (auch wenn es einzelne Leute wohl nicht mögen das ich eine Meinung dazu habe) eine Spule mit dünner Geflochtener (z.B. PowerPro 5lbs oder 8lbs) für die kleinen Köder wie den Squirrel und eine mit 10lbs für die größeren Köder wie den RealBait  bespulen. Die Angaben der Amis sind realistisch, teilweise noch untertrieben, so das diese Tragkräfte ausreichen sollten. 

Alternativ fische ich auch sehr gerne dehnungsarme Mono mit Wobbler, allerdings nicht mit der Stationärrolle. Gerade wenn es eine etwas universellere Ausrichtung sein soll würde ich dünne Geflochtene vorziehen.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Meinungen zu tun. Einige viele Erfahrungen zusammengenommen zeigen erfolgreiche und nicht erfolgreiche Strategien, und danach mag sich jemand richten, oder er läßt es sein.
> Verpflichtend ist das nicht, auch wenn die "alten Hasen" eben gerne den "Du wirst schon sehen!"  |znaika: Zeigefinger erheben.



Dann ersetze Meinungen durch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen . Beides führt zum Erfolg! ich persönlich verstehe unter Hochwertig: Performance, hoher Spaßfaktor, Funktional, Design, Leichtigkeit, Verarbeitung & Image. 

Für mich sollte eine Rute sensibel sein (oft das wichtigste Kaufkriterium). Unter sensibel verstehe ich hier die Rückmeldung/Aktion am Ende der Schnur, welche mir durch den Blank bis in den Griff vermittelt wird. Das habe ich bei günstigen Ruten leider bis jetzt nur in einem gewissem Rahmen erlebt. Daher würde ich eine Rute einem "Anfänger" nur dann empfehlen wenn diese Rute auch diese Eigenschaft besitzt. Leider lassen sich die Hersteller diese Eigenschaft auch einiges kosten. Die Kosten steigen natürlich irgendwann überproportional gegenüber dem Nutzenzuwachs an. Das ist jedenfalls mein Standpunkt. 
Ergo kann man mit teurem Tackle z.B. das Jiggen auch ein wenig schneller nach meinem empfinden erlernen. Ein weiterer Vorteil könnte sein, dass man leichtere Jigs verwenden kann. Dieses hat eine längere Absinkphase zur Folge. Wie jeder weiß kommen die Bisse meistens in der Absinkphase. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist eine bessere Erahnung der Bodenstruktur etc. . 

Klar kann man sich auch immer ein Bild vom Verhalten der Schnur machen. 

Natürlich hängt die Anschaffung auch generell vom Geldbeutel ab.


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> richtig erkannt #6
> 
> und zum Tackle haste ne PN |wavey:


 
Hab ich? Ich kann sie nicht finden die PN.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Dann ersetze Meinungen durch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen . Beides führt zum Erfolg! ich persönlich verstehe unter Hochwertig: Performance, hoher Spaßfaktor, Funktional, Design, Leichtigkeit, Verarbeitung & Image.
> 
> Für mich sollte eine Rute sensibel sein (oft das wichtigste Kaufkriterium). Unter sensibel verstehe ich hier die Rückmeldung/Aktion am Ende der Schnur, welche mir durch den Blank bis in den Griff vermittelt wird. Das habe ich bei günstigen Ruten leider bis jetzt nur in einem gewissem Rahmen erlebt. Daher würde ich eine Rute einem "Anfänger" nur dann empfehlen wenn diese Rute auch diese Eigenschaft besitzt. Leider lassen sich die Hersteller diese Eigenschaft auch einiges kosten. Die Kosten steigen natürlich irgendwann überproportional gegenüber dem Nutzenzuwachs an. Das ist jedenfalls mein Standpunkt.
> Ergo kann man mit teurem Tackle z.B. das Jiggen auch ein wenig schneller nach meinem empfinden erlernen. Ein weiterer Vorteil könnte sein, dass man leichtere Jigs verwenden kann. Dieses hat eine längere Absinkphase zur Folge. Wie jeder weiß kommen die Bisse meistens in der Absinkphase. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist eine bessere Erahnung der Bodenstruktur etc. .
> ...



Da gebe ich Dir recht, wobei Image schon sehr subjektiv ist - mir ist es egal ob einer erkennt mit was für Material ich fische, es soll halt nur für mich das bestmögliche sein.

Ich glaube einfach das es für jemaden der noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen hat und daher nicht genau festlegen kann was er braucht eine universellere Rute zum Beginn die bessere Lösung ist. Wenn er feststellt an was er am meisten Spaß hat und was an seinen Gewässern funktioniert wird er sich in die Richtung spezialisieren, und da macht teures Tackle sicher Sinn. 

Gerade weil Du auf seinen Geldbeutel anspielst sollte man sein Kostenlimit schon im Auge behalten, oder?


----------



## rouvi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



rouvi schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=43036
> 
> die ist das richtig??
> Hmm die 3000 oder reicht doch die 2000?
> ...



hey ihr lieben  lieber fachlich als persönlich! streitet euch nicht, hier wird jedem geholfen! ^^

lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Dann versuch ich's mal so  mit dem helfen:

Es gibt aktuell 5 verschiedene Rollentypen in 4 bis 7 Größen aus dem "Stall":

1) Ryobi Applause, 3 Hauptteile einfaches Leichtmetall, Schnurverlegung mit Excenterzusatzrad, mittelschneller Hub. (alias Spro BlueArc 7000/8000)
2) Ryobi Zauber, 3 Hauptteile einfaches Leichtmetall, Schnurverlegung mit Wormshaft, langsamer Hub. (alias Spro BlueArc 9000, RedArc 10000)
3) Ryobi Excia, 3 Hauptteile einfaches Leichtmetall, Schnurverlegung mit Wormshaft, schneller Hub.
4) Ryobi Ecusima, 3 Hauptteile aus Kunststoff, sonst weitgehend wie Applause. (alias Spro Passion 700)
5) neue wie die Ryobi Vertigo, die ich nicht kenne.

Die sicherste weit gekreuzte Schnurverlegung hat die Excia, die eng aneinanderliegenste  die Zauber (u. RedArc).  Daher gibt da bei der engen Verlegung manchmal Probleme.
Das hängt aber sehr von der Schnur ab, ob die dabei wiederstandslos abläuft, oder sich gerne mitnimmt (Fusel, Haare, Flaschenbürste).
Ich habe für die dünnsten Geflechte von Spiderwire Stealth und Quattron PT-Braid jetzt die Zauber 2000 und gleichgroße RedArc 2 durch die Ryobi Excia abgelöst, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Schnur jetzt nicht mehr so Schlaufen stehen läßt, und das selbst bei dauerndem Einsatz mit Spinnern. 
Die Zauber 2000 und Red Arc 2 funktionieren gut mit Monofil oder einer dickeren glatten Dyneema-Schnur wie Futura 15. z.B. Fireline Crystal ist diesbezüglich auch sehr unproblematisch, aber dünnste Power-Pro würde dort drauf wohl immer ärgern.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht, wobei Image schon sehr subjektiv ist - mir ist es egal ob einer erkennt mit was für Material ich fische, es soll halt nur für mich das bestmögliche sein.
> 
> Ich glaube einfach das es für jemaden der noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen hat und daher nicht genau festlegen kann was er braucht eine universellere Rute zum Beginn die bessere Lösung ist. Wenn er feststellt an was er am meisten Spaß hat und was an seinen Gewässern funktioniert wird er sich in die Richtung spezialisieren, und da macht teures Tackle sicher Sinn.
> 
> Gerade weil Du auf seinen Geldbeutel anspielst sollte man sein Kostenlimit schon im Auge behalten, oder?



Das ist richtig, ich habe ihm auch eine universellere Rute vorgeschlagen. Bei dieser Rute bin ich überzeugt, dass die Rute auch diese Eigenschaften besitzt und ein gewisses Suchtpotenzial hat . Eine weitere interessante Rute lt. einem Freund von mir könnte auch noch die neuen UliBeyer-Ruten sein.  Eine kurze Castingrute wäre bestimmt nicht das richtige gewesen. Ich denke auch, da die Wobblerzeit ziemlich begrenzt ist, er bestimmt überwiegend beim "normalen Jigangeln" zum Beginn landen wird. 

Einen Kostenrahmen hat er nicht wirklich genannt und scheinbar is Poddi auch nicht so abgeneigt. 

Wenn die Bushwalker "sensibel" ist, hätte ich auch kein Problem mir diese zu kaufen. Das steht für mich wirklich an erster Stelle. Das verwendete Material ist auch in Ordung. Ein "Schwabbelstock"ist sie jedenfalls nicht, was schon mal sehr positiv ist. Das habe ich ihm auch erzählt.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Eine PowerPro und eine Stroft hatte ich ihm übrigends auch vorgeschlagen, allerdings gehen die Meinungen bezüglich der Schnüre sehr auseinander. Von daher ist die Geschichte für mich eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Hab ich? Ich kann sie nicht finden die PN.


Ja hast du und doch schon geöffnet


----------



## Poddi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Wenn ich die Stroft GTP nehmen sollte, welche Tragkraft würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Welche Schnurlänge?
Welche Farbe?
Und womit würdet Ihr die zweite Spule bespulen?


----------



## Wheelinger (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Farbe so wählen, dass man die Schnur gut sehen kann. Gelb und rot haben sich bewährt, haben aber unterschiedliche Vorzüge je nach Tageszeit und Lichtverhältnissen.


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Farbe so wählen, dass man die Schnur gut sehen kann. Gelb und rot haben sich bewährt, haben aber unterschiedliche Vorzüge je nach Tageszeit und Lichtverhältnissen.


 
Es gibt auch fluoreszierende Schnur, macht sowas Sinn?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Schau Dir die Schnüre Sonntag mal live an, ich würde zum Spinnfischen was gut sichtbares wie Gelb oder Orange empfehlen.


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Schnüre Sonntag mal live an, ich würde zum Spinnfischen was gut sichtbares wie Gelb oder Orange empfehlen.


 
Was hältst Du von den fluoreszierenden Schnüren?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Schaden tut es nicht, helfen aber (zumindest bei denen die ich bisher gesehen habe) auch nicht viel. Wenn die Lichtverhältnisse nicht gut sind musst Du die Bisse spüren...


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schaden tut es nicht, helfen aber (zumindest bei denen die ich bisher gesehen habe) auch nicht viel. Wenn die Lichtverhältnisse nicht gut sind musst Du die Bisse spüren...


 

Die gibt es sowieso nur in der Farbe Pink soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Wheelinger (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch fluoreszierende Schnur, macht sowas Sinn?



Also tagsüber macht das keinen Sinn. Nachts kann es Sinn machen, allerdings habe ich selbst noch keine Erfahrungswerte sammeln können.

Ich habe allerdings schon nachts mit Gummifisch geangelt und musste mich auf mein Gefühl verlassen, wann der Fisch auf dem Grund angekommen ist. Bei einer hinreichend sensiblen Rute funktioniert das auch gut (ich habe so eine ). 

Ich habe aber dennoch eine leuchtende Schnur vermisst. Ich vermute allerdings, dass die Leuchtkraft ohne aktive Aufladung kurz vor dem Wurf doch relativ schwach sein würde. Und passives Aufladen geht sicher auch nur mittelprächtig, da die ersten Meter der Schnur die unteren auf der Rolle verdecken. Man müsste tagsüber also die Schnur auf der Wiese auslegen, damit sie gleichmäßig auflädt. Daher gibt es Produkte wie den Loominator (ich glaube das Ding heisst so), durch die die Schnur durchgeführt und direkt beim Wurf aufgeladen wird. Dann funktioniert das sicher besser.

Aaaaaber, ich weiß nicht, ob Du nicht einfach mal auf dem Teppich bleiben solltest, was Deine Ausrüstung anbelangt (nicht bös gemeint). Kaufe Dir mal ne vernünftige Allround-Spinnrute mit Rolle im niedrigen bis mittleren Preissegment, wie hier von Einigen diverse Alternativen vorgeschlagen wurden. Eine Schnur dazu, die nicht allzu teuer ist (nicht die Stroft), da Du sicher den ein oder anderen Hänger mehr haben wirst und mangels Erfahrung daher auch mehr Abrisse (kann teuer werden, wenn die Schnur immer kürzer wird), und fange einfach mal an zu Angeln. Der Rest kommt von selbst und wenn Du die erste Saison hinter Dir hast, dann bist Du nicht mehr völlig den Meinungen des Forums ausgeliefert, sondern kannst Dir auch ein eigenes Bild verschaffen. 

Ich habe heute noch Ruten, die ich vor 15 Jahren für unter 100 DM gekauft habe und die für besondere Einsatzzwecke sehr gut geeignet sind (z. B. meine 2,10m-Spinne von Silstar mit 5 - 12 gr. Wurfgewicht). Will sagen, Deine heutige Allround-Rute wird Dir später noch für Einsätze gut dienen und in Deinem gefundenen "Spezialbereich" kannst Du Dich dann technisch weiterentwickeln und Dir eine entsprechende Rute anschaffen (z. B. fürs Twitchen), die dann (weil man sich sicherer ist, was man braucht) auch gerne teurer werden kann. Die Gefahr eines Fehlgriffes wird durch Deine Erfahrung minimiert.

Ist _*meine*_ Meinung zu dem Thema. 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei den ersten Geversuchen. Ist ein tolles Hobby, dass Du Dir ausgesucht hast, das Dir viele Jahre Spaß bereiten kann, wo man sich immer weiterentwickeln kann, was viele Facetten und unterschiedliche Szenarien bietet und was an Wochenenden, wenn man sich nach Urlaub sehnt, zu einem kleinen Urlaub hinsichtlich Spaß und Erholung werden kann.

Gruß Wheelinger


----------



## rouvi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

also ich spinne derzeit mit ner gelben schnur - grade tagsüber, wenn die sonne aufs wasser scheint kann man sie bis tief ins wasser sehen 

achja lass dich zwecks schnur am besten vom fachmann im angelladen beraten! ich fände es blöd, wenn du hier 200m oderso für 50€ kaufst und die dann mist ist! geh in den laden, such dir nen kompetenten angler und lass dir deine 100-200m für rund 20€ bespulen, dann hast du das "bespulen" auch noch mit drin


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Ist _*meine*_ Meinung zu dem Thema.



Meine auch :m. Aber muss er selber wissen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Wenn die Bushwalker "sensibel" ist, hätte ich auch kein Problem mir diese zu kaufen.



Dann solltest du sie nach Möglichkeit mal fischen. Der Blank brauch sich in diesem Punkt nicht hinter irgendwelchen 200 EUR+ Ruten zu verstecken und ist mit Sicherheit nicht aus hartgepresster IM6/7-Kohlefaser. Die Aufbauqualität stimmt auch, aber für diesen Sonderpreis lonht sich alleine schon das Blankmaterial...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich würde wie schon gesagt auch als "Übungsschnur" eher die PowerPro nehmen, kostet recht wenig und ist eine echt gute Schnur.

Wie schon erwähnt am besten mal live ansehen!


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann solltest du sie nach Möglichkeit mal fischen. Der Blank brauch sich in diesem Punkt nicht hinter irgendwelchen 200 EUR+ Ruten zu verstecken und ist mit Sicherheit nicht aus hartgepresster IM6/7-Kohlefaser. Die Aufbauqualität stimmt auch, aber für diesen Sonderpreis lonht sich alleine schon das Blankmaterial...


 

Ist bestellt!!! Danke für den Tip


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Also tagsüber macht das keinen Sinn. Nachts kann es Sinn machen, allerdings habe ich selbst noch keine Erfahrungswerte sammeln können.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings schon nachts mit Gummifisch geangelt und musste mich auf mein Gefühl verlassen, wann der Fisch auf dem Grund angekommen ist. Bei einer hinreichend sensiblen Rute funktioniert das auch gut (ich habe so eine ).
> 
> ...


 
Du hast ja in gewisser Weise rechtund ich bin Dir auch dankbar für Deine kostenschonenden Tips. Meine Bedenken sind einfach folgende: Ich hab Angst Bammel davor, dass der Kram irgendwann in der Ecke liegt und vergammelt, wenn ich zu billigen Kram kaufe und dann irgendwann der Meinung bin dass es meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügt.
Ich kann damit auch falsch liegen. Aber ich dachte immer, wer einmal vernünftig kauft, der kauft nicht zweimal!


----------



## Räuberspinner (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Einerseits, bebe ich Dir da Recht, andererseits nicht.
Du kannst Dir auch für 300 Euro eine Rute kaufen, die DIR einfach nicht passt, auch wenn jemand anderes die großartig findet.
Zumindest hast Du dann eine Basis und mit dem Wissen, dass diese zu hart/weich, lang/kurz.leicht/schwer ist kannst Du dich zu etwas das besser passt vorarbeiten.
Aber jetzt hoffen wir mal dass Du mit der, die Du gekauft hast, schon Deine Bedürfnisse triffst.
Auf jeden FAll hast Du eine Angel.


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Einerseits, bebe ich Dir da Recht, andererseits nicht.
> Du kannst Dir auch für 300 Euro eine Rute kaufen, die DIR einfach nicht passt, auch wenn jemand anderes die großartig findet.
> Zumindest hast Du dann eine Basis und mit dem Wissen, dass diese zu hart/weich, lang/kurz.leicht/schwer ist kannst Du dich zu etwas das besser passt vorarbeiten.
> Aber jetzt hoffen wir mal dass Du mit der, die Du gekauft hast, schon Deine Bedürfnisse triffst.
> Auf jeden FAll hast Du eine Angel.


 

Und im Laden nebenan hab ich noch 15m schwarzen Zwirn gefunden, den bind ich da vorne dran. Passt farblich Spitze.
Als ich vorhin am Baumarkt vorbei kam, hatten die doch zufällig 40er Nägel im Angerbot, da hab ich sofort zugeschlagen. Klasse Haken.
Nee, Spass beiseite. Bin schon dankbar für die Tips. Ich möchte einfach das gesunde Mittelmaß zwischen Schrott und super spezialisiertem High Tech finden.


----------



## Wheelinger (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Du hast ja in gewisser Weise rechtund ich bin Dir auch dankbar für Deine kostenschonenden Tips. Meine Bedenken sind einfach folgende: Ich hab Angst Bammel davor, dass der Kram irgendwann in der Ecke liegt und vergammelt, wenn ich zu billigen Kram kaufe und dann irgendwann der Meinung bin dass es meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügt.
> Ich kann damit auch falsch liegen. Aber ich dachte immer, wer einmal vernünftig kauft, der kauft nicht zweimal!



Du verwechselst fälschlicherweise billig/teuer mit schlecht/gut. Es gibt Ruten mit einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ich kenne die Ruten nicht so genau, die hier angepriesen wurden, aber da sich unterschiedliche Leute dazu ausgelassen haben, hoffe ich, dass die schon nicht so schlecht sind. Im Preisbereich zwischen 50 und 100 € gibt es sowohl tolle Ruten als auch Rollen und Schnur kannst Du Dir getrost aus USA eine PowerPro oder Spiderwire für unter 20 € kaufen. Die Chance nach den Tipps hier eine gute Kombi zu bekommen ist sicher deutlich größer als das Risiko, dass die Rute nächstes Jahr in der Ecke steht. Da es aber immer ein Restrisiko gibt, würde ich gerade keine teure Rute (100 € aufwärts) kaufen. Wenn Du die Vorzüge der empfohlenen, sicher nicht schlechten Rute kennen gelernt hast, kannst Du dich spezialisieren. Und Deine gewonnene Erfahrung wiegt dann ein höheres Verkaufsrisiko auf. 

Und von wegen Vergammeln. 

Entweder wirst Du diese 1. Rute nicht mehr für alles verwenden, weil Sie Dir nicht für alles geeignet erscheint. Dann wird sie aber sicher für einzelne Themen dennoch sehr geeignet sein (z. B. fürs reine Blinkern/Spinnern gut, aber nicht so sehr fürs Wobblern oder Gummifischieren). Für den nicht optimalen Teil, sofern er Dir denn überhaupt zusagt, kannst Du Dein Equipment dann erweitern.

Oder die Empfehlungen hier waren der totale Mist. Dann war die Rute wenigstens nicht ganz so teuer und dann verkäufst Du sie an einen anderen leidenden und hast wenigstens einen Teil davon wieder, aber eben keine für Anfänger unnormal teure Rute gekauft.

Ich rede hier ja nicht von der Lidl Krabbelkiste wo die Forellenkombo im Plastiketui daherkommt, sondern von einer Rute+Rolle, die ohne Schnur zwischen 100 und 200 € kostest. Das ist viel Geld. Den Anstoss zu meinem urspr. Posting hatte ich ja erst, als Du nach fluorizierender Schnur gefragt hattest, nachdem Dir eine Stroft empfohlen wurde. Sowohl das eine als auch das andere fände ich für einen Anfänger sehr übertrieben.



Poddi schrieb:


> Ich kann damit auch falsch liegen. Aber ich dachte immer, wer einmal vernünftig kauft, der kauft nicht zweimal!


Du kaufst bei Gefallen am Angeln auf jeden Fall zweimal, dreimal, viermal und noch öfter. So ist das eben bei Buben und ihrem Spielzeug ...

Gruß Wheelinger


----------



## ohneLizenz (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Du hast ja in gewisser Weise rechtund ich bin Dir auch dankbar für Deine kostenschonenden Tips. Meine Bedenken sind einfach folgende: Ich hab Angst Bammel davor, dass der Kram irgendwann in der Ecke liegt und vergammelt, wenn ich zu billigen Kram kaufe und dann irgendwann der Meinung bin dass es meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügt.
> Ich kann damit auch falsch liegen. Aber ich dachte immer, wer einmal vernünftig kauft, der kauft nicht zweimal!


 
sorry aber das ist doch pauschaler quatsch =>

es sind hier von alten anglern die viel erfahrung wohl haben und viele fische mit spass fangen tolle und klasse angeln und rollen zum preis von je 100 € gesagt worden

ich habe sogar noch günstiger von daiwa rollen für 50 € die perfekt laufen => die habe ich mir eben vorher zeigen lassen und ausprobiert
und daiwa rute powermesh für 60 euro die klasse ist

aber du mußt es ja wissen und geld haben für blindes vertrauen in hohen preis


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst Bammel davor, dass der Kram irgendwann in der Ecke liegt und vergammelt, wenn ich zu billigen Kram kaufe und dann irgendwann der Meinung bin dass es meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügt.



Die Sachen die hier empfohlen wurden sind kein billiger Ramsch, sondern eine solide Asurüstung. Damit kann man gut fischen und erst mal näher rausfinden was für einen persönlich optimal ist. Wenn man das weiss kann man es kaufen und hat nurnoch ein kleines Risiko, das man daneberliegt. 

Ohne genau zu wissen was man sucht liegt die Gefahr des Fewhlgriffs deutlich höher, deswegen würde ich hier zu gutem, aber nicht extrem hochpreisigen Gerät raten. 

Sonntag kannst Du ja mal ein paar Sachen testen, wirst dann eventuell schon merken was Dir davon liegt und was nicht. Denke mal wir werden schon eine gewisse Auswahl am Start haben.


----------



## Fanne (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte immer, wer einmal vernünftig kauft, der kauft nicht zweimal!





Als Spinner kannst du noch so teure Ruten im Keller stehen haben , glaube mir, du kaufst mehr als 2 mal


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Keine Sorge, bald hat man jede Sorte Rute 2 mal...


----------



## Räuberspinner (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Und sobald man Ruten Rollen und Schnüre hat, kann man sich endlich richtig den Kunstködern widmen.#6
Dann wird jeder verlorene Köder durch sich selbst und drei Neue ersetzt.


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

So Ihr lieben, ich hab eingekauft und hoffe damit die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wenigstens annähernd gefunden zu haben.
Rute:
Savage Gear Pro Logic Bushwacker 2,58m, 15-50g
Rolle:
Shimano Twin Power 3000 S FC

Über die Schnur mach ich mir noch ein paar Gedanken und informier mich noch ein bíßchen bei Euch! ;-)


----------



## Wheelinger (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Na dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen, dass Du was gefunden hast, was Dich lange glücklich macht. Die Rute kenne ich nicht, aber von den Daten ist sie zum anfangen sicher erst mal o.k. (Länge, WG) und die Rolle ist wohl sicher auch ganz gut. Und je nach dem, was Du dann später mal noch machen willst, rundest Du Dein Equipment nach oben bzw. unten ab oder holst Dir eine Rute für eine spezielle Angeltechnik und tastest Dich langsam voran. Kannst Dir Zeit lassen dabei, denn das Optimum an gesamtheitlicher Angelausrüstung wirst Du nie haben. Es gibt immer noch was Feines, was man sich gerne zulegen würde. Und außerdem gibt es ja noch einen Haufen Köder und man kann ja auch mal Ansitzangeln, da braucht man Grundruten, Posenruten, vielleicht was zum Stippen oder später mal Fliegenfischen oder es am Meer versuchen, Angelzelt, Ködersenke, Regenkleidung uswusf... |asmil:

Viel Spaß beim Angeln und beim Stöbern in den Katalogen! #a

Was haste denn jetzt eigentlich bezahlt?


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Na dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen, dass Du was gefunden hast, was Dich lange glücklich macht. Die Rute kenne ich nicht, aber von den Daten ist sie zum anfangen sicher erst mal o.k. (Länge, WG) und die Rolle ist wohl sicher auch ganz gut. Und je nach dem, was Du dann später mal noch machen willst, rundest Du Dein Equipment nach oben bzw. unten ab oder holst Dir eine Rute für eine spezielle Angeltechnik und tastest Dich langsam voran. Kannst Dir Zeit lassen dabei, denn das Optimum an gesamtheitlicher Angelausrüstung wirst Du nie haben. Es gibt immer noch was Feines, was man sich gerne zulegen würde. Und außerdem gibt es ja noch einen Haufen Köder und man kann ja auch mal Ansitzangeln, da braucht man Grundruten, Posenruten, vielleicht was zum Stippen oder später mal Fliegenfischen oder es am Meer versuchen, Angelzelt, Ködersenke, Regenkleidung uswusf... |asmil:
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Angeln und beim Stöbern in den Katalogen! #a
> 
> Was haste denn jetzt eigentlich bezahlt?


 
Das mit dem Ansitzangeln ist das Nächste was ich gerne ausprobieren möchte. Ich war schon des Öfteren mit meinem Cousin los, der begeisterter Karpfenangler ist. Aber ich dachte dass das nichts ist um das Angeln zu lernen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ansitzangeln ist das Nächste was ich gerne ausprobieren möchte. Ich war schon des Öfteren mit meinem Cousin los, der begeisterter Karpfenangler ist. Aber ich dachte dass das nichts ist um das Angeln zu lernen.



Da täuscht Du Dich gewaltig. Gerade als Ansitzangler lernt man ein Gewässer zu beobachten. Man hat ja sonst nüscht zu tun


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da täuscht Du Dich gewaltig. Gerade als Ansitzangler lernt man ein Gewässer zu beobachten. Man hat ja sonst nüscht zu tun



Aber doch nicht beim Karpfenangeln? |kopfkrat

Ich finde beim Stippen lernt man am meisten, vor allem kennt man dann das Verhalten der passenden Futterfische :m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht beim Karpfenangeln? |kopfkrat



Richtig, Stefan. Ich meinte beim Ansitzen im Allgemeinen, keinesfalls aber beim Karpfenangeln im Speziellen :m


----------



## Poddi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da täuscht Du Dich gewaltig. Gerade als Ansitzangler lernt man ein Gewässer zu beobachten. Man hat ja sonst nüscht zu tun


 

Das stimmt wohl schon, aber es ist alles für n A...., wenn man dann wirklich n kräftigen Biss hat, aber im Drill nicht weiß wie man sich verhalten soll. Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Poddi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht beim Karpfenangeln? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich finde beim Stippen lernt man am meisten, vor allem kennt man dann das Verhalten der passenden Futterfische :m


 

Stippen ist nur leider die Methode, die mich am allerwenigsten bis gar nicht interessiert.
Und bei mir ist es so, dass ich für Dinge, die mich nicht interessieren auch nicht bereit bin zu investieren.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl schon, aber es ist alles für n A...., wenn man dann wirklich n kräftigen Biss hat, aber im Drill nicht weiß wie man sich verhalten soll. Oder lieg ich da falsch?



Wie meinst Du, versteh ich nicht? Das gilt doch fürs Spinnfischen ebenso...

Ich war mal dabei, als nen "Frischling" mit krummer Rute und nem 1,30er Wels am Haken um Hilfe rief ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ansitzangeln ist das Nächste was ich gerne ausprobieren möchte. Ich war schon des Öfteren mit meinem Cousin los, der begeisterter Karpfenangler ist. Aber ich dachte dass das nichts ist um das Angeln zu lernen.


 


Alle, die das Angeln von Kindesbeinen an gelernt haben, haben als Ansitzer begonnen. An irgendeinem Graben, mit einem Stecken, einer Schnur und einem Haken die Stichlinge auf Sicht beharken....
:vik:
Ne, mal im Ernst: Ansitz kann Spaß machen. An Bächen, die so verwachsen und so voller Kraut sind, dass man wirklich nur mit einem stationären Köder fischen kann. Am See, wenn man auch mal die Sterne beobachten will. Ein nächtlicher Aalansitz, eventuell erweitert um einen Zanderansitz,....
Es gibt Tausend Gelegenheiten, da îch die Spinne lieber zuhause lasse und ein bisschen mehr schleppe. Allerdings auch genauso viele, in denen es genau anders herum ist. 
Also schön fexibel bleiben und einfach schauen, wo und wann welche Methode funktioniert. 
Und ganz wichtig: Drauf achten, was wirklich Spaß macht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Noch ein Grund mehr zu stippen: Man fängt viele Fische aller Größen mit relativ dünner Schnur und lernt dadurch dann eben auch das drillen...

Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich Stippen toll finde? 

Aber egal wie man angelt, hauptsache es macht Spaß! So ein gemütlicher Ansitz hat schon was...


----------



## Poddi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Also auf gemütliche nächtliche Ansitze freu ich mich jetzt schon, das spiegelt für mich so dass Bild von Anglerromantik wieder und ich kann dabei unglaublich gut den Alltag vergessen. Aber vielleicht hab ich auch so ne Abneigung gegen Das Stppen, weil ich es noch nie gemacht habe. Natürlich hab auch ich früher mit Stock und Pose am Bach gesessen und hab durchgeweichre Brötchen am Haken gebadet. Wie schonmal erwähnt bin ich ja nicht totaler Neuling, was das Angeln betrifft. Ich mach eben nur jetzt erst meinen Schein!

@ Stefan:
Nein Du hast es noch nicht erwähnt, vielleicht bringst Du mir das Stippen ja mal näher!
Hab Übrigens die Monster auf Eurer Homepage gesehen, die Du aus dem Noltesee gezogen hast, Kompliment.
Was sind denn da für Brecher drin?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Also auf gemütliche nächtliche Ansitze freu ich mich jetzt schon, das spiegelt für mich so dass Bild von Anglerromantik wieder und ich kann dabei unglaublich gut den Alltag vergessen. Aber vielleicht hab ich auch so ne Abneigung gegen Das Stppen, weil ich es noch nie gemacht habe.


Dann hast Du noch etwas nicht erlebt:
Stippen ist einigermaßen richtig ausgeführt die kurzweiligste Angelmethode, die es gibt. Weil man die Fische sehr gut und günstig anfüttern kann, eine riesengroße Schar aus der Familie der Cypriniden das mag, und dann Schlange steht um an deinem Haken zu naschen. 
Das geht dann, wenn es einigermaßen läuft, Biss auf Biss, nichts mit stundenlang Pose kieken. Die Methoden kann man variieren, auch mit kleinem Grundblei stippen, usw. usw.
Man braucht dazu keine 10m Mastbäume, eine leichte 3,60m Rute tut es oft auch gut, sogar gar nicht mal schlecht mit einer 3m Forellenrute vom Steg etc.
Die Brassen können auch sehr groß sein, Aland und Döbel haben nicht gerade wenig Dampf und ersetzen schon mal die Forellen, die vorbeikommenden Karpfen sind das Salz in der Suppe, spannendste Drills bringend, vor allem am sehr leichten Gerät. Das man bei Natürködern am Haken, besonders einem Wurm dann auch oft Barsche, manchmal sogar einen Hecht und mehr aus der Raubfischriege dran hat, ist auch aufregend.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Kommst einfach mit wenn Du Deinen Schein hast, dann machen wir mal wieder ein Boardytreffen da am See, da kannst Du selber so einen fangen...

Stippen ist echt gut, mir fehlt nur leider die Zeit - deswegen bin ich gern mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, da machen auch Kurztrips Sinn.

@Detlef: Schön geschrieben... Deswegen empfehle ich allen "Anfängern" das Stippen, es ist kurzweilig und man kann schnell viel Erfahrung sammeln. Und Spaß macht es auch!


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich fand Stippen auch immer albern. 

Dann hab ich es mal versucht - bloß auf kleine Lauben mit ner kurzen Polerute - und hab das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen. Das ist einfach total witzig, wenn's an der kleinen Pose zuppelt, man anhebt und ein Fischlein am Haken zappelt. Hätte nie gedacht, daß das so einen Spaß macht.


----------



## rouvi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

hat die bushwhacker nicht 15-40g? what ever. denke die rute ist super. bei wind zwar etwas kurz und hart für leichte wobbler, aber wie gesagt, es wird nicht deine letzte sein und du wirst deine eigenen erfahrungen machen!
woher hast du die Shimano Twin Power 3000 S FC ? bzw was hast du gezahlt 

viel spaß mit der rute! power pro ist ne super schnur. gelb geflochten... geht nichts drüber 

lg


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Zumindest die Kurze gibt's auch in 10-30g.


----------



## Poddi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



rouvi schrieb:


> hat die bushwhacker nicht 15-40g? what ever. denke die rute ist super. bei wind zwar etwas kurz und hart für leichte wobbler, aber wie gesagt, es wird nicht deine letzte sein und du wirst deine eigenen erfahrungen machen!
> woher hast du die Shimano Twin Power 3000 S FC ? bzw was hast du gezahlt
> 
> viel spaß mit der rute! power pro ist ne super schnur. gelb geflochten... geht nichts drüber
> ...




Hast recht mit dem Wurfgewicht, war n Tippfehler. Für die Rolle hab ich 215,-€ beim Dealer hier in der nähe bezahlt. Ich hab sie zusammen mit dem dreiteiligen DAM Hammerkopf Kescher 80 x 80, 3,0m für 250,€ bekommen. Ich denke der Preis ist mehr als ok! Die Power Pro ist vin SPRO, oder? Welche Schnurstärken würdest Du denn für die beiden Spulen empfehlen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Die PowerPro wird in Deutschland von Spro vertrieben.

Ich würde persönlich immer wieder über ebay kaufen, z.B. hier:

http://shop.ebay.de/scissortailsports-tulsaseven/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

270m unter 20€ frei Haus...


----------



## Wheelinger (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

da kaufe ich auch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Ich finde der Unterschied zwischen Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute und angeln mit ner beringten Rute, ist vergleichbar mit dem Unterschied zwischen Autofahren mit Servolenkung und Kartfahren.


----------



## H3ndrik (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

ich habe damals auch immer gedacht was an stippen so toll sein soll...ich habe meinen angelschein dieses jahr mit 13jahren erworben...als ich dann eine stipprute geschenkt bekommen habe und neben bei gestippt habe,habe ich erst bemerkt was fürn spass das ist selbst köfis zu stippen... wenn ich jetzt schonmal ausrechnen würde was man schon an geld gespart hat,dann würde da schon ne menge zusammen kommen.bei meinem dealer kosten 5rotaugen 3,50€ finde ich eig. sehr teuer...naja jetzt stippe ich meine köfis nur noch selbst!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Jepp, klasse Shop!


----------



## Poddi (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Welche Stärke fischt Ihr denn alle so?


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

@stefan
m.E. ist Power Pro bei Shimano gelandet, wenn sich mir das nicht falsch ins Hirn gebannt hat.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Das stimmt, aber zumindest aktuell (noch dieses Jahr?) hat Spro den Vertrieb für Deutschland, zumindest ist die Schnur bei denen im Katalog, denke mal wenn der entsprechende Vertrag ausläuft wird Shimano das zukünftig anders regeln.

Spro Katalog 2009/2010

http://www.spro.nl/catalogus2009/DE/flash.html#/110/


----------



## MrFloppy (26. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Welche Stärke fischt Ihr denn alle so?



auf der 2500er twinpower hab ich die 8lppowerpro drauf, auf der 5000er die 15lb.
auf ner 4000er stradic die 10lb.

die 8lb reicht aber meiner meinung nach dicke, die 15er hab ich nur fürn bodden drauf.


----------



## Poddi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, an welchem Punkt genau man die Balance einer Rute rausfindet?
Hab die Bushwacker jetzt mit Rolle und sie ist exakt ausbalanciert, wenn ich sie direkt vor dem Griffstück auf den Finger lege.


----------



## rouvi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

das hört sich doch schon gut an - im grunde gibts da keinen genauen cm an das gleichgewicht sein muss - du hälst die rute ja mal so mal so - wenn grundsätzlich "die waage" stimmt und du beim halten nicht das gefühl hast die rute hochhalten zu müssen, wirst du beim fischen keine probleme haben.

meine bushwhacker hat jetzt ne 180g rolle und ist etwas kopflastig, denke das hält sich aber noch in grenzen 

lg


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Poddi schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, an welchem Punkt genau man die Balance einer Rute rausfindet?



Na, dort wo du sie normalerweise hälst natürlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na, dort wo du sie normalerweise hälst natürlich.


 



Angesehen davon:
Dieses Austarieren der Rute wird meines Erachtens sowieso überbewertet.


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieses Austarieren der Rute wird meines Erachtens sowieso überbewertet.



Finde ich nicht. Das Rutengewicht wird m.E überbewertet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Das Rutengewicht wird m.E überbewertet.


 
Das Rutengewicht sowieso, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Aber diese Diskussionen über Kopflastigkeit usw. ... 
nein, das ist pseudoakademisches Gerede ...
... z.B. im Praxiseinsatz mit  verschiedenen Wobblern spielt die Balance der Rute, welche zur Ermittlung dieser auf dem Zeigefinger  millimeterweise hin und hergeschoben wird, keinerlei Rolle !

Das Verhalten der Rute und die sinnvolle Zusammenstellung der Combi für den Praxiseinsatz ist entscheidend ...


Da wird bei der Produktion der Rute Gewicht gespaart, damit diese nur noch 190 Gramm wiegt und dann mehrere 10 gramm Scheiben zum Anschrauben mitgeliefert, damit man die Rute optimal austariert ... |supergri

Mich belustigt das ...


----------



## megger (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Wenn man aber länger eine gut ausbalancierte Rute fischt, und danach eine andere, nicht mehr so gut ausbalancierte, dann merkt man schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Bir mir macht sich das dann im Rücken bemerkbar.

PETRI

megger


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

ich rede nicht von Ruten, deren Spitze ich nicht vom Boden abheben kann ... 

Ich merke im Rücken, ob der Wobbler tieftauchend ist und Druck auf die Rute ausübt ...
ob es ein schlanker Wobbler oder ein bauchige ist;
ob der Guffi 10 oder doch 20 Gramm hat ...

aber nicht, weil die Rute nach vorne neigungsmäßgig tendiert, weil ich sie 1 statt 2 cm hinter dem Rollenfuß auf den Zeigefinger legend, waagerecht schweben lassen kann  ...


----------



## Poddi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute & Rolle für Einsteiger*

Auf jeden Fall ist die Rute an der Stelle, an der ich sie halte in der Waage, d.h. es ist ok. Punkt.


----------

